# Security clearance / AD Executive Council approval



## Hot Stepper

Hi,

I have been waiting a few months for my security clearance to come back for a quasi government body in Abu Dhabi and last week HR told me that they were just awaiting approval from the Executive Council which allows them to be my sponsor on the visa and that was all.

Today I hear that they have had to submit my case 3 times so far - I understand that a lot of people seem to be experiencing lengthy waits for clearance &/or approval from an emiritisation perspective currently, what I don't know is how common it's for a case having to be resubmitted several times and is this just indicative of administrative issues etc. or likely to indicate an approval problem?

Thoughts from experience gratefully received as this is driving me some what crazy now after all this time!


----------



## AlexDhabi

The Emiratisation push at the moment seems to be holding up a lot of visas for expatriates. I have colleagues who have waited for many months before they could join.


----------



## Hot Stepper

AlexDhabi said:


> The Emiratisation push at the moment seems to be holding up a lot of visas for expatriates. I have colleagues who have waited for many months before they could join.


I am guessing they all made it over in the end though?


----------



## cottage

It is a new requirement. Any company who wish to employ expatriates, must seek approval from AD counsil. AD will advertise job first to emiratis and if there are those apply the post, and most likely option for expatriate(s) will be deny. 

Based on my experience, AD Counsil's process takes about 1month.

Only then, goes to Security Clearance, which could take months or weeks, u will never know.


----------



## cottage

Hot Stepper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been waiting a few months for my security clearance to come back for a quasi government body in Abu Dhabi and last week HR told me that they were just awaiting approval from the Executive Council which allows them to be my sponsor on the visa and that was all.
> 
> Today I hear that they have had to submit my case 3 times so far - I understand that a lot of people seem to be experiencing lengthy waits for clearance &/or approval from an emiritisation perspective currently, what I don't know is how common it's for a case having to be resubmitted several times and is this just indicative of administrative issues etc. or likely to indicate an approval problem?
> 
> Thoughts from experience gratefully received as this is driving me some what crazy now after all this time!


My hazard guess, is your potential employer changing job scope, specs or qualifications to ensure you are really fit and suit. 

Indication of approval problem could be possible in the up front.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Unfortunately they don't advertise jobs locally first. There are unusual procedures in Abu Dhabi.
It applies to all government and quasi-government jobs. Unfortunately it also covers a lot of private companies (even those listed on the stock exchange) that have significant government investment from government entities such as Mubadala.
I don't know anyone (yet) who has had an offer withdrawn, but I do know people who have had to wait a long time for clearance and also those who have not had contracts renewed due to Emiratisation.


----------

